# Rat rescue in/near Brighton,UK?



## TheHoneyRat (Jun 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a rattie rescue place in or around Brighton in the UK?
I'm going down my local vets today to see if they know (the vet is a small animal specialist and loves rats!) but felt it was worth a try on here too


----------

